# Broylen and the Media



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone care to respond to the pissy attitude Broylen displayed after the Y beat down the U in Bball?

Boy, what a sore loser. The TV media couldn't play the whole interview becasue of his language and attitude but some of the radio sport shows are playing it.

He is (for lack of a better term) kind of classless. If I was the U, I'd consider a change.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm as hard core Cougar as there is, and I'd love to use this as an excuse to pile on the Utes. But I gotta say, after hearing the interview on the radio this morning, Monson needs to freaking grow up. He asked the same dang question three times. Coach Boylan answered it very curtly twice. And Monson pushed the button again. I thought Coach was respectful when for the third time he said "the ball didn't go in the hoop. Next question." But Monson wouldn't let it go. 

I absolutely support Boylan in going off on Monson. Monson was the one that acted in a classless way. Yea, Boylan probably shouldn't have gone off with the swear words like he did. But I totally applaud him for doing it. His team just got a serious butt-whoopin' and you know the guy was frustrated. Especially when the BYU team didn't play that great of a game. BYU should have won that by 40-50 points running away, the way the Utes played. 

I understand that Monson needs to do his job. But he was the first to show absolute disrespect and flat out rude behavior to the Coach. If my teenage son had treated anyone that way, he'd be in big trouble. But Monson thinks he's above that. I totally lost respect for Monson for his behavior. 

As for my feelings over Boylan, I hope he can get a handle on things. He is an emotional guy - which is a strength. But not controlling that shows lack of discipline. His team is showing a tremendous lack of discipline on the court. If that doesn't change, he'll be lucky to last past next year. I personally want the utes to be good. The rivalry is only fun when it is evenly matched.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

He's got to have thicker skin than that. It wasn't even that tough of a question.

Monson wasn't the first one to ask the question, he asked the follow up question and actually phrased it pretty well. If I was a Ute fan, I would want to know the answer. It's one thing to get blown out, but to have it happen at home against your biggest rival, people want to know why. I thought it was a valid question. I didn't like the way it was phrased by the first guy, but Monson's follow up was fine if you ask me.

Shane


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I finally got to hear it last night. Coach Boylan is a competitor- he was emotional and let it get away- so was McEnroe and Ainge- not fans of either one but if I had a team they'd be on it. Monson wishes he was a competitor- instead he's an arrogant ass and always has been.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I've always considered Monson a D***head, don't read or listen to him at all.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

IMO neither one acted appropriately. Boylen let the emotions get to him. But his comment to Monson was right on (just not done in an acceptable manner) ....where were you when we beat UNLV this year, where were you when we got a fifth seed in last years Big Dance, why do you show up when we play a crappy game?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Monson is a idiot, he always brags when the Jazz are doing good but when they lose hes mister dooms day. I think most of his articles are pure BS.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I think there's more to Monson's question than people realize. The Ute offensive scheme is the same one that the old Houston Rockets used to run when JB was an assistant there. The offense revolved around getting the ball into the post and running everything through Hakeem Olajuwon. The scheme worked fantastically last year for the Utes because they had a quality center in Luke Nevill. It's not working this year because the bigs just aren't good enough. Utah needs a center who can control the paint and who can play inside out basketball, distributing the ball when opponents sink down low to double team the post. 

Monson was dead on when he insinuated that the Utah offense does not match up with their personnel. If you look at BYU's offense compared to Utah's, you'll see that BYU has done an excellent job of matching their style of play to the players they currently have on the roster. BYU plays run and gun because they know they're weak inside. Utah should tweak the offensive scheme a bit to match their strengths. Either that or find a center who can effectively run the offense from the post.

All that being said, Gordon Monson should have had the class to back off when asked. He's always trying to push the envelope and I'd be annoyed with his tactics, too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> He asked the same dang question three times. Coach Boylan answered it very curtly twice. And Monson pushed the button again. I thought Coach was respectful when for the third time he said "the ball didn't go in the hoop. Next question." But Monson wouldn't let it go.


That is not an accurate recount of what happened. He asked three questions worded differently each time. The student reporter asked the stupid question that set him off, Monson was trying to save the student by chiming in. Monson was simply asking if the scheme was the problem or the execution. There is no such thing as the ball would not go in the hoop. Boylen has usually been a good interview IMHO, but totally lost it here. Monson gave up after the third, someone else started a new question and Boylen cut the guy off. Broilin over Boylen then went off of the handle about how Monson only comes up to the big games; that is Monson's job, he is a columnist who covers the story of the day. He is not a beat reporter who covers a specific team in every game. I don't really care for Monson one way or the other, he was simply doing exactly what his job is, Boylen simply lost it in a time of being very upset and lost control-very immature.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope Boylen sticks around at Utah for a long time, it's always nice as a Weber State fan when I can count on a win.


----------

